# XDM 5.25 and Competition



## s.archer (Jan 7, 2013)

What sort of competition does the 5.25 qualify for? It is not accepted for IPSC.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's allowed in USPSA Production and IDPA.

USPSA is the US Branch of IPSC


----------

